# Just when I thought I found a place without drama.....sigh (rant)



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh that is wrong and would make me so mad! I think you did the right thing telling your friends to check on their horse given the water situation. I would move too. They are not providing the same level of care you would give your horse so it doesn't sound like the right place.

All the best finding another place!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Outrageous!!!!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Good for you for getting out of there, I would move G in a heartbeat if that happened to me.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I told my barn friends I was leaving today, I hate leaving them  They don't want me to go, but understand. I only hope I find nice friendships at the new barn. It turns out most of the local stables are full due to 2 of them closing and filling everything else up. It seems it's tough for anybody to move right now


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Euuuh, did your BO ever fall off a horse and land strait on his brain when not wearing a helmet or something? You have no idea how mad I got when reading your post. If I were you I would not have been able to keep my cool and would have started arguing with him. I can't stand such stupidity, it just boils my blood. I hope you find a good barn with a normal BO. :/


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

You definitely did the right thing, the BO was wrong on soooooo many levels.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hoping you find a barn that works for you.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> He then told me it was his POLICY to NEVER notify boarders when water is turned off.


Did you ask for an explanation of this policy? I cannot even remotely make it fit in my logical brain.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would be out of there like yesterday, and leaving reviews online to boot. Good luck finding a decent place.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

mls said:


> Did you ask for an explanation of this policy? I cannot even remotely make it fit in my logical brain.


His explanation is that it causes too much Drama because people get upset when they find out the water or any other utility will be turned off so he just doesn't tell them because he doesn't want to have the drama in the barn.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Curious, was the water to the barn shut off for a reason?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Curious, was the water to the barn shut off for a reason?


The water was shut off to do a repair. This I understand, things happen but I still think we should have been informed that it was shut off. 

The BO has been texting me all day saying if I change my mind I may stay, just let him know and is giving me all these excuses and the such. Yesterday when he chewed me out he said it was a planned repair that he contracted with a plumber for weeks ago. I complained then that we should have had prior notice, I'm thinking 24 hours at least if he knew 2 weeks in advance. But then he started saying that it was a sudden break in the pipes that needed fixed...well, which is it?? Either way, it would have been nice had they put buckets of water in with the horses or notified us in some way.

It's now past midnight and I still keep getting texts from him, all sorts of things, going back and forth etc. I know there are other people that are mad at him over the situation and mad at him for chewing me out even though I only told my close friend about that, opting to rant it on here because I'm 99% sure nobody from my area let alone my stable is on here. And alas, he is now saying he's going to change his policies and that in the close future he's planning on incorporating...... incorporating? Do little 25-30 horse stables do that????


******************************

The stable I looked at today has up sides and down sides. Let me know if you foresee any issues. The barns are owned by a lady, can't remember her name. The front barn is the self serve barn, the back barn is the full serve barn and ran by a separate person. We write two checks, one to the stable owner, one to the full care person. It turns out the full care person actually has the care done by her 4H'rs, not herself she just supervises. But she provides hay and bedding. The bedding looked clean in all the horses stalls and the horses all looked relatively healthy. However there is a definite fly issue, the worst I have seen anywhere. The person running the self care just started and she is planning on a LOT of improvements including a new tack locker that was just finished (ooh ahh it's cedar lined....she makes a big deal about the cedar it's kinda cute). There are two tack lockers, everyone shares and the current one looks crammed but she says it will be better when the new one is finished. This weekend the indoor arena is being remodeled. The outdoor arena is absolutely gorgeous and has appears to have a sand mix footing. Horses are turned out daily for most of the day unless it's over 90 in which she leaves them in all day and turns them out overnight. Direct access to a horse trail system that yes....it's legal to ride your horse on. 

The place does look a little worse for wear but it appears they are doing their best to start improvements with the new management...it could go either way. It looks like it was once either a fine racing farm or breeder as the front barn actually looks like a colonial mansion, very very beautiful. Everyone likes to go to shows together and have fun together (I got this from other boarders I spoke with as well as the girl running the full serve) and over all it seems fine. I have heard rumors from people who have moved FROM this stable that there could be Drama, but that was during previous management. Still, it's a red flag and something to watch for. Oh and a plus, the girl who does the full serve says she will trailer Cin there for me too. 

I just sort of have a weird vibe. i don't know if it's the flys, or because I'm used to a stable that is cleaner with cement floors in the barns or what but...just a weird feeling. I don't know.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So it was a short term thing (the water being off). 

I guess I feel a little less that the BO is being evil then. 


If they have to spend a few hours on any given day fixing things so the water to the auto waters is shut off on that day I can see why he does not contact all the horse owners.

It is not something that requires a panic and horse owners tend to panic.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It is not something that requires a panic and horse owners tend to panic.


Yes!

Panic and open mouth before they think. 

Being a BM or BO is very difficult. There are so many people to 'please'. No matter what we do, someone is unhappy. 

The important thing to remember is to communicate. If you have an idea for a solution, share it. Be open to a compromise.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Any place that the majority of the care being done is going to be done by minors I would be leery of. I would steer clear. 

Is there any way that you could schedule a meeting with the BO of your current place so that if nothing else, you can leave without burning a bridge. It is never a good policy to leave in a huff. 

It sounds like the water situation was temporary and there are always coulda-woulda-shouldas. Talk it through with him and let him know that you were upset.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd stay at your current place. I know you were not happy about the stall situation, but it was the water that really upset you. Now that you know it was only off for repairs, then I wouldn't worry about it. 

It's probably a good thing that you found another barn that you could live with, as it is always good to have a back up plan.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> So it was a short term thing (the water being off).


If you could call the water being off 4 or more hours Saturday and then all day Sunday, short term...then I guess it's short term. To me, that's a little long for water to be off without notifying boarders. It wasn't a fix that was a few hours, they actually had to yank out the waterer and then go through the concrete slab of the barn floor, dig everything up. Then they stopped for 2 hours, to go buy parts (I was there when they were gone to get parts), then they had to put everything back together, redo cement, put the waterer back in, etc etc etc. I believe they said it was a slab leak. I think the water wasn't returned until some time Monday.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe they were at fault for not filling all the water troughs and providing buckets first. But your BO was not there, he/she might have done that.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

AlexS said:


> I'd stay at your current place. I know you were not happy about the stall situation, but it was the water that really upset you. Now that you know it was only off for repairs, then I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> It's probably a good thing that you found another barn that you could live with, as it is always good to have a back up plan.


It wasn't the water that upset me, it was that he didn't notify boarders, he never notifies boarders of anything. He didn't notify us when he decided to turn the electric fencing back on, or that it had a short and was extra strong. Someone's kid got seriously hurt on it (I'm talking severe burns and a trip in an ambulance because it knocked them out), and Cinny ended up with burns the size of quarters on his face from it trying to graze, he finally shut it off. He didn't notify us we had not hot water. He didn't notify anyone when he yanked the toilet out or when it would be put back in (a week). He doesn't notify of anything.' If you look at my original post, I only notified my friends, told them I was watering their horses and that they might want to check on them. 4 people total, they all look after Cinny too. There was no panic or drama caused.

Plus as I said, there are those people who have to follow rules and policies and those who don't. When you are paying a babysitter in order to go ride you don't want to have to wait an hour for someone to get their turned out horse out of the arena when it's policy you are not supposed to leave a turned out horse in there and that you are to remove it immediately for riders as they have dominance over turnout (we have beautiful turn out runs). BO turns a blind eye to his "buddies".


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I just think about when the city is doing repairs to a water main, and how much notice they give to people on that block that they will be without water that day. 

The boarders should have been told that there was going to be repairs done (if it was planned) so that they didn't come to the barn and find the water off, and horses extremely thirsty. Water buckets should have been put in the stalls for the duration of the water being off and kept full by the BO/BM. 

You can't just shut water off for the weekend and not let horses have water....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It does not sound like it was shut off for the weekend. 
It sounds like a typical repair job. You think it will take you an hour and it does not.

The city only informs you because there are laws that require them to.

They do not inform you if there is a water main break over there that requires your water to be shut off over here to fix though.
That is what this sounds like to me.


If I was a boarder there I would be furious with you if I knew you turned the electric fence back off. Good way to put other horses at risk.

And any parent who lets their kid touch the fence is at fault, not the fence having lots of kick.


Please leave and find yourself another barn. But I do believe you are not going to be happy no matter where you go.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

What concerns me about the old place is the contradictions. Not only the water but the stall space you were promised. It shouldn't be unusual for a barn to incorporate due to liability and tax advantages.

As for the new place, the dirt floors aren't a turn off (cowboy style) and the kids doing the work isn't either as long as they are properly supervised. BUT, if you have a bad feeling about it, that may be a red flag. I would go with my gut.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

The dirt doesn't put me off, and I enjoy seeing kids working for what they want instead of whining for mummy and daddy to fork out $$ for everything they want, builds character. I don't know what gives me the odd feeling.

Been thinking about it all night and well, I will miss my friends but really want to make the move as I am more into "trails" than rails (arena) these days, and so is Cin. Would be nice to be where I don't have to "sneak" onto the trails or worry about getting caught/fined. The BM has a great attitude, everything else is cosmetic....it's a go.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> It wasn't the water that upset me, it was that he didn't notify boarders, he never notifies boarders of anything. He didn't notify us when he decided to turn the electric fencing back on, or that it had a short and was extra strong. Someone's kid got seriously hurt on it (I'm talking severe burns and a trip in an ambulance because it knocked them out), and Cinny ended up with burns the size of quarters on his face from it trying to graze, he finally shut it off. He didn't notify us we had not hot water. He didn't notify anyone when he yanked the toilet out or when it would be put back in (a week). He doesn't notify of anything.' If you look at my original post, I only notified my friends, told them I was watering their horses and that they might want to check on them. 4 people total, they all look after Cinny too. There was no panic or drama caused.
> 
> Plus as I said, there are those people who have to follow rules and policies and those who don't. When you are paying a babysitter in order to go ride you don't want to have to wait an hour for someone to get their turned out horse out of the arena when it's policy you are not supposed to leave a turned out horse in there and that you are to remove it immediately for riders as they have dominance over turnout (we have beautiful turn out runs). BO turns a blind eye to his "buddies".


So along the lines of what I previously posted - have you presented your concerns to the appropriate person?

I'm not saying you have no right to be upset. However, it is impossible to read minds. No one can fix anything if they are not aware it's broken.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I have no problem letting kids do the work, at all. The problem I have is when kids do substandard work.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

corinowalk said:


> I have no problem letting kids do the work, at all. The problem I have is when kids do substandard work.


And how old are the kids? Can they get there on their own or do they need a parental unit to haul them around?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

mls said:


> So along the lines of what I previously posted - have you presented your concerns to the appropriate person?
> 
> I'm not saying you have no right to be upset. However, it is impossible to read minds. No one can fix anything if they are not aware it's broken.


I have notified the BO over and over of things...broken cross ties, broken drain in the wash rack (the cover was busted off and it's big enough a horse could accidentally get their foot through it) boarders not getting their tuned out horses out of the arena, the water etc etc. He just makes excuses and walks away. This is what I am so tired of. When I showed him the burns on Cin's head he finally decided it was time to turn the electric fence off (it normally is never on, it was only on 1 week until he turned it off again). It's a classic wood fence and he has an electric line on the top rail to keep them from chewing, it's not to keep the horses in. Since it is rarely used, most people don't expect it to be on at all and we wouldn't possibly know if we weren't notified... 

This morning I confirmed the move and a feeling of relief washed over me.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hope this new place makes you and your horse happy.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Too bad you cant(Im assuming you cant because if you could Im guessing you would have done so already) just buy your own place and keep Cinny there.One of my boarders just did that and though I am sooooo happy for them( Because I believe that if you can have your horse at home with you ,you should) its sad to see them go.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Let us know how the new place is; I hope you and Cin like it there.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, now I know many many of you are going to be a little upset and tell me I'm a stupid idiot, and you probably have the right to but....MY current BO sat down with my fiance' and I and we had a big talk ending with us giving him another chance. Cinny is being moved to a refurbished stall with a run on July 1. The BO has also been talking to me and a few other boarders and is in the process of making up new contracts for everyone with new policies and new rules. One of the policies will be that boarders are going to be notified of outages in the future so that we can properly care for our horses ourselves and he is going to provide alternate water sources (buckets etc placed in stalls) if there is another water issue in the future. A group of us have had input on the rules.

The BO also promises to be more attentive to what goes on in the barn in the future. In the past he was hardly around, he plans to visit the barn more often as well as make a long list of improvements. 

He offered us a few months free board to stick it out and give him another chance. My fiance' and I have decided to do that with the agreement that we can take Cinny at a seconds notice. This gives us more time to be picky and choosy about where to move to, if we decide to move. The new place was ok, but something about it didn't seem right and the horses were all covered in flies like I have never seen anywhere else...maybe that was the part that was unsettling. Also, I really didn't want to leave my friends.

We'll see how it goes.....oh and by the way, I got a huge apology


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Win-Win. I'm glad it worked out Jonette.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it's great that you guys were able to talk it out and that he's planning on making changes. I hope he follows through and everything works out for you!


----------

